# Power Maxed Shampoo and Ultra Wax



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Power Maxed Traffic Film Remover

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*
Power Maxed Car Wash Shampoo & Wax

Our Shampoo & Ultra Wax incorporates combined foam boosters and carnauba wax for professional deep surface cleaning.

Once applied the product gets to work breaking down surface grime fast and effectively. Soiling is kept suspended in the liquid solution until washed away with clean water.

Selected materials used in manufacture help expel excess water from the surface making drying time faster.

Suitable for all makes and models of cars, bikes & caravans.

Using more than the recommended solution (25mm), will cause streaking, to remedy this, simply hose off, and wash with our recommended dosage.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*
The trusty Silver Steed - Seat Leon

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

The shampoo is the perfect compliment to the traffic film remover in order to give your car a nice deep clean. The TFR gets rid of the surface dirt and grime and the shampoo can get to work with the mechanical cleaning of the more ingrained dirt.

There wasn't much dirt left behind after the TFR to be honest but what was left the shampoo tackled it no problem at all. In the bucket it foamed up nicely and it aided the mitt in gliding along the surface.

When it came to rinsing the shampoo rinsed off easily, leaving a fresh surface behind.

Pictures of the finish:




























Sorry for the poor quality, it was getting cold at this point and they were taken on my phone.

1L of Shampoo is £8.99 which represents good value for money for the average weekend washer. 5L can be had for a shade under £25 which brings in greater value for money if desired.

*PROS*
- Easy to use
- Good cleaning power
- Slick solution

*CONS*
I didn't find any as such, a shampoo is fairly straightforward to use.

Thanks to Wayne at Power Maxed for supplying the product.


----------

